# Dog Trailers vs. Dog Trucks vs. Toppers



## ICE (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay guys I would like to hear what you think the Pro's and Con's are to each. Also what you have and why. Or things to look at or consider.

It would be great if you could post pictures of your set ups also.

Thanks
ICE


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

ICE said:


> Okay guys I would like to hear what you think the Pro's and Con's are to each. Also what you have and why. Or things to look at or consider.
> 
> It would be great if you could post pictures of your set ups also.
> 
> ...


I have 3 dogs, 2 active in field. I have an F250, 6.0 Diesel, KR Crew cab, w/8' bed, and an ARE Isulated topper. (this is the model where you remove your tail gate). I live in PA, where at times we have to contend with heat like the south and winter like Minnesota.

For me, this set up works very well. It is roomy, and fuel efficient (I get 19 ish "round town" and 22-23 highway. For thedogs, I get good comfort, as the top is white and insulated. It is cooler in the summer (the white and insulation help alot), and warm in the winter (insulation).

The truck rides quite well and is comfortable. The weight, combined with an 8' bed gives you long wheel base. On the road, it is a dream, esp on long trips---it is the most comfortable vehicle I have been in for long hauls (I have driven to as far as Wyoming and Texas from near Phila, PA in it). I did the SUV thing for hundreds of thousands of miles so I can compare. I will even just pull over at stops and sleep in the back--it is that big.

I did not want a chassis mount---expense, wear on vehicle & tires, and fuel economy suffers. 

Trailers are nice in a way as they keep your truck as a truck. But, they are a pain to live with in some trial areas due to parking, etc. And having a trailer is a pain while towing--fuel economy suffers a bit, and you have the issues of having a trailer---parking, tight spaces, etc.

its all a compromise--it really depends on what you want and need. As a true Amatuer doggie person, business person, Hunter, and Family person, I need a rig to do all of that. I think most of the decisions you make for trucks/transporters depend on your needs. 

One area I would definitely not consider debatable is Diesel. The breakeven analysis shows that my investment in the extra cost of the Diesel engine was about 75,000 miles (for me that is just 2yrs). Many of us keep our trucks way beyond that...I'm at 180,000 and climbing. 

Jim


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

Here is my setup It meets all my needs
3 dog in









3 dog out









2 dog in









2 dog out








________
CRUISE-O-MATIC


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

The first consideration is the number of dogs you ordinarily travel with. We started our dog experience with a crate in the back of an SUV that soon grew to 2 crates. When we added more dogs we switched to an Astro AWD van in which we could hold 4 crates. Pulling a 24' camper with the Astro was a challenge and we moved up to a pickup with an uninsulated cap with 3 crates on a platform which gave us storage underneath. We traveled as far as New Mexico with that and even though the cap wasn't insulated and we had to double up dogs in crates when we carried them all, it worked - not ideal by any means but it worked.

As that truck died we toyed with a new truck with a topper or a chassis mount. At this point we were up to 7-8 dogs and all the training gear that goes with it. A training partner/long time field trialer told us we wouldn't be happy with the topper in the long run and we should find a used chassis mount. (A dog trailer was never an option because of the camper we towed and because we were concerned about safety issues with the dogs traveling that low to the road.)

We found a second hand Burns box in good condition and a Chevrolet 2500 Duramax Diesel 8' bed with Allison transmission with 17,000 miles to mount it on. There is space for all training equipment, 40 gallons of water with pressure, clothing, chairs, etc. and still have the back seat open for my 13 year old dog

I agree with Jim that diesel is the way to go even with the premium cost of diesel fuel. The truck pulls the camper like it's not there, has power to pass and get you in trouble with the Smokies and should last 200k+ miles. Oh, and with the chassis mount we get 18-20 mpg on the highway and 16 around town.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I only have one dog now and am doing the crate thing in the back of my truck. However, I will have another pup soon. I won't have anymore dogs than that but this is what I'm thinking about doing. I was looking at a 4 or 6 hole trailer. I plan on using the extra holes to store decoys and my other hunting gear. I also have a Momarsh Fatboy DP that I hunt out of. I could put the Fatboy on the top and strap it down. So when I go hunting I load up my dogs or dog and head out. All my gear will be in the trailer and rready to go at all times. When I'm training or going to test or possibly trials I'll have more than enough room for dogs and gear.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

I did the Suburban gig for 12 or so years, at one time I had 4 400 grates plus a truckvault type do-it-yourself slide out drawers for training equipment. When I went to trials or tests it was a one person only vehilce. At the trial/test I had to leave all windows down and the back end open. Yup, dust, and dog hair everywhere inside. I only cleaned it up once a year.

I finally got a pickup this summer and bought a 4 box top mount, with storage cabinets. It leaves room for my old drawer storage, and I still have room for hauling lumber. I can still carry one more dog, maybe two, if needed in a crate in back during cooler weather. If I took the drawers out I could carry a small boat and decoys for hunting.

Yes, my gas mileage went down hill, but it still does better than the Suburban, and I have a clean place to ride and keep my clothes. All at a price slightly less than a Suburban with a lot more usefulness.

Disadvantage? The dogs have to use a "jump board" to get up to the box. They probably could just jump, but the side of the truck will get scratched up. Fortunately, all of them have used one before and I didn't have to teach them.

I am happy with it. I thought a long time about what I was going to replace the Suburban with when the time came.


----------



## ICE (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds great guys keep it coming. We are going to be hauling 4+


----------



## KBcoltcompany (May 28, 2008)

I think a GN trailer is the way to go if you are a pro. If you are an AM, then either a small trailer or dog box with good storage. I believe a topper would just frustrate you. JMO....hope this helps.


----------



## md11pilot (May 14, 2006)

prophet - that is one sweet setup! Ideal in my view for the 2 or 3 dog guy that needs his vehicle to be multi-purpose. I'd like to see your plans for that slide out!


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

i like using my trailer for training you can put the atv in the bed of the truck go to your grounds, unhook the trailer, unload the 4 wheeler, hook the atv and the trailer up and go anywhere you want w/in reason


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

We have an Ainley 4-hole dog trailer. It is a wonderful thing to have all of your parapherialia in one place and still gives you the total use of your truck bed when needing things like plywood from Lowes! It waas very reasonable in cost and will hold it's value as well. Downside is manuverability in some field trial grounds. Yikes for Bev! My husband has gotten good at it out of necessity. We had the two lower holes sized up for the larger dogs and the two girls are up higher. Electric is run off of a marine battery on the trailer itself so we have fan, lighting, and collar charge available. Also, depending on where and how you live, you need 'mucho' turn around space and a place to keep it when not training.


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

md11pilot said:


> prophet - that is one sweet setup! Ideal in my view for the 2 or 3 dog guy that needs his vehicle to be multi-purpose. I'd like to see your plans for that slide out!


Do not have any plans.
I purchased the slider used for $100.00 Used ?? plywood for the slider & top deck
2 X 6?s to frame the top deck. So I would have storage underneath
For the 3rd crate I found a couple of sections of the sliding sides of a hospital bed 
This is secured with 2 eye bolts & 2 -1/2? conduit holders The 3rd crate is secured with 6 heavy duty Velcro straps to the rack This crate slides back & forth so I have access to the 2 back crates. I was able to put this all together for less than $200.00
________
American idol forum


----------

